# Y'all weren't lying about aloe vera juice!



## tarheelgurl (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you to all those that mentioned aloe vera juice and its help with tangling! I have had issues with tangling after washing for YEARS and have tried everything to save my poor head. 

So, after reading a few comments about aloe vera juice I said wth Imma try it because I have tried everything else. 

Well, let me tell ya...I went to Wal-mart and bought the 1 gallon sized jug of aloe vera juice like someone here mentioned. I came home and looked at it like wth do I do now? So, I poured some into a spray bottle and mixed it with Nexxus Humectress and sprayed my hair. My hair felt better right away but I didn't notice any real difference right away. So, 2 days later I sprayed again before I washed. 

Thats when I notice the difference!! WOW!! There were no tangles to fall out! Nothing! Not a stitch! The next week I went to the beauty shop after 2 days of spraying...and even they noticed the difference! 

Thank you so much!!! 


Now...help me get that salon polished look at home!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 25, 2011)

This is something that i always have in stock. i drink it regularly and mix it in my hair as needed. It's too much protein to use on my hair too often, but it has many other uses for me.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that I am going to have to hop on the aloe bandwagon because my hair tangles like crazy.


----------



## qtsuga (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi ladies, how long does AVJ lasts? I've had one (GNC brand) in the refrigerator for about 4 months now. It doesn't look or smell funny. Can I still use it or should I pitch it?

TIA


----------



## tarheelgurl (Jul 25, 2011)

I think it does go bad. Maybe after 2 months in the fridge?


----------



## tarheelgurl (Jul 25, 2011)

keyawarren said:


> This is something that i always have in stock. i drink it regularly and mix it in my hair as needed. It's too much protein to use on my hair too often, but it has many other uses for me.


 
What does it taste like?


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 25, 2011)

I love aloe vera juice and use it as my pre-poo.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 25, 2011)

I've used Aloe since the beginning of my hair journey I guess that's why I've never really had major detangling issues


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 25, 2011)

tarheelgurl said:


> I think it does go bad. Maybe after 2 months in the fridge?



It expires quickly... In about 2 weeks. However, you can stock up by freezing it in ice cube trays & storing the cubes in a freezer bag. The cubes allow you to thaw out a little at a time. 


Be sure to wash your ice cube trays well before you use them again for ice, though. Aloe Vera is a natural laxative  


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Jul 25, 2011)

I still haven't figured out how to use avj. I had been using it in a spray bottle (1/2 avj + 1/2 water) and it makes my hair hard.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 25, 2011)

PlatinumBronze said:


> I still haven't figured out how to use avj. I had been using it in a spray bottle (1/2 avj + 1/2 water) and it makes my hair hard.



Same for me! Bought a small jug and mixed it first with distilled water. Hard feeling hair. Then I did it alone. Hard hair. I added grapeseed oil. Hard and greasy hair. So I add a tiny bit to my conditioners and stuff to get rid of it. But I guess it's gone bad. Darn


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 25, 2011)

I love aloe! Glad to hear it's working for you! I just went ahead and bought a few plants. I love to watch them grow. Then I feel guilty about snipping their leaves...


----------



## McQuay30 (Jul 25, 2011)

keyawarren said:


> This is something that i always have in stock. i drink it regularly and mix it in my hair as needed. It's too much protein to use on my hair too often, but it has many other uses for me.


 

Aloe have protein in it? That is why my hair always come out hard.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jul 25, 2011)

qtsuga said:


> Hi ladies, how long does AVJ lasts? I've had one (GNC brand) in the refrigerator for about 4 months now. It doesn't look or smell funny. Can I still use it or should I pitch it?
> 
> TIA


 


tarheelgurl said:


> I think it does go bad. Maybe after 2 months in the fridge?


 


SmileyNY said:


> It expires quickly... In about 2 weeks. However, you can stock up by freezing it in ice cube trays & storing the cubes in a freezer bag. The cubes allow you to thaw out a little at a time.
> 
> 
> Be sure to wash your ice cube trays well before you use them again for ice, though. Aloe Vera is a natural laxative
> ...


qtsuga, tarheelgurl, SmileyNY
I bought Lily of the Desert preservative free Aloe Vera Juice and the directions says to refrigerate after opening. It has an expiration date of 09/2013. So, I don't think it expires quickly unless you open it and don't refrigerate it afterwards.

On the container mine states it is certified organic and a dietary supplement.

HTH


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 25, 2011)

Pompous Blue said:


> qtsuga, tarheelgurl, SmileyNY
> I bought Lily of the Desert preservative free Aloe Vera Juice and the directions says to refrigerate after opening. It has an expiration date of 09/2013. So, I don't think it expires quickly unless you open it and don't refrigerate it afterwards.
> 
> On the container mine states it is certified organic and a dietary supplement.
> ...



Ok cool. Good to know. Mine had a far out expirations date as well. My 1st time buying it a worker at Whole Foods told me that it only lasts that long unopened & is no longer fresh a couple weeks after opening... Kinda like canned goods. I was bummed b/c the large container was a much better deal. I ended up getting the small one... But I went back to get the large one when I came up with the idea to freeze it. That was nearly 4 months ago & I still have cubes in the freezer  

Maybe the key word was "fresh". Maybe it doesn't completely spoil... But it isn't fresh after a couple weeks. I'm not sure. 

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Majestye (Jul 26, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> Ok cool. Good to know. Mine had a far out expirations date as well. My 1st time buying it a worker at Whole Foods told me that it only lasts that long unopened & is no longer fresh a couple weeks after opening... Kinda like canned goods. I was bummed b/c the large container was a much better deal. I ended up getting the small one... But I went back to get the large one when I came up with the idea to freeze it. That was nearly 4 months ago & I still have cubes in the freezer
> 
> Maybe the key word was "fresh". Maybe it doesn't completely spoil... But it isn't fresh after a couple weeks. I'm not sure



Pompous Blue & SmileyNY - SmileyNY you are correct. The expiration date is applicable to unopened containers just like canned goods. Once opened the shelf life is about two weeks refrigerated, and can be less if using a preservative free solution. 
It will begn to yellow and turnbrownish when going bad. It's best to add Vitamin C powder to the mixture (your own or the preservative free store brand) to help it last longer, since it's a natural preservative. You can add lemon juice because of the Vit C in it, but it may dry your hair. 

Your ice cube tray freezing technique is perfect for saving it and using only what you need, and extending the shelf life.


----------



## nzeee (Jul 26, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> Ok cool. Good to know. Mine had a far out expirations date as well. My 1st time buying it a worker at Whole Foods told me that it only lasts that long unopened & is no longer fresh a couple weeks after opening... Kinda like canned goods. I was bummed b/c the large container was a much better deal. I ended up getting the small one... But I went back to get the large one when I came up with the idea to freeze it. That was nearly 4 months ago & I still have cubes in the freezer
> 
> *Maybe the key word was "fresh". Maybe it doesn't completely spoil... But it isn't fresh after a couple weeks. *I'm not sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF



SmileyNY: remember, you're not drinking this stuff. the juice is sold for internal consumption, we just happen to be using it on our hair. of course you don't want to be using something on your hair that is spoilt but the level of freshness for hair application aren't the same as for drinking. if it's refrigerated it lasts a long time. much longer than a couple of weeks. in fact unrefrigerated it can last 8-10wks (unscientific, just going by my own experience). 

this is what Lotion Crafters has to say about the version they sell:
Aloe Vera Juice is the juice extracted from the pulp of the aloe barbadensis plant. It has been used topically since ancient times for its skin soothing properties. It can be used in creams, lotions and topical sprays. This is not a concentrated product or a gel. This is a water-like liquid. *Refrigeration not required, but recommended.*​
this is what EssentialWholesale says:
.... Even though our aloe juice is preserved with natural preservatives, Aloe vera is quite fragile and will readily grow bacteria. When using aloe vera juice in a formulation, you will need to properly preserve your formulation using an anti microbial agent.* Once open, use within 6 months.*​
just thought i would update the thread w/ the bolded from essentialwholesale since there was a lot of mis-information and random speculation in here (including my earlier post). i'm satisfied w/ EW's direction tho since they sell this stuff by the gallon and would be called out bad if they were advising people incorrectly.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 26, 2011)

qtsuga said:


> Hi ladies, how long does AVJ lasts? I've had one (GNC brand) in the refrigerator for about 4 months now. It doesn't look or smell funny. Can I still use it or should I pitch it?
> 
> TIA


 
There should be an expiration date. I had my trader joe juice for over a year, exp either later this year or early next year.

ETA: I gotta research AVJ longevity.  Cause I've had mine for a while - refridgerated.  Seems to be fine.  Or maybe I have one with preservatives.


----------



## tropical-punch (Jul 26, 2011)

So other than taste and possibly smell, how can you tell it has gone bad? At walmart, the juice in the gallon jug is already a yellow/brown color.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 26, 2011)

I've always used the gel and loved it, but would like to try the juice!


----------



## summerof1990 (Jul 26, 2011)

Walmart sells aloe vera juice? What area was it in pharmacy or grocery?


----------



## Dayjoy (Jul 26, 2011)

summerof1990 said:


> Walmart sells aloe vera juice? What area was it in pharmacy or grocery?



It's in the pharmacy section.


----------



## ycj1 (Jul 26, 2011)

This is exactly why I only use Aloe Vera Gel! It last a lot longer


----------



## Lucia (Jul 26, 2011)

PlatinumBronze said:


> I still haven't figured out how to use avj. I had been using it in a spray bottle (1/2 avj + 1/2 water) and it makes my hair hard.



Maybe it's your water you may have hard water and that why yor hair turns out hard. Try distilled waters avj or just avj alone Hth
I use av for my hair and drink it daily for cleansing and clear glowing skin. 
The gel is just too messy for me


----------



## tarheelgurl (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't mixed it with water yet and I mix about 30% conditioner and 70% juice. I am not familiar with it enough to know why it makes hair hard. I know when I mix water with anything my hair becomes hard so I use water to slick my hair down. I don't know. Maybe some of the LHCF hair chemists will chime in.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jul 27, 2011)

Majestye said:


> @Pompous Blue & @SmileyNY - SmileyNY you are correct. *The expiration date is applicable to unopened containers just like canned goods. Once opened the shelf life is about two weeks refrigerated,* and can be less if using a preservative free solution.
> It will begn to yellow and turnbrownish when going bad. It's best to add Vitamin C powder to the mixture (your own or the preservative free store brand) to help it last longer, since it's a natural preservative. You can add lemon juice because of the Vit C in it, but it may dry your hair.
> 
> Your ice cube tray freezing technique is perfect for saving it and using only what you need, and extending the shelf life.


Mine has " Citric acid (pH stabilizer)" added to it. It lasts a LOT longer than two weeks after it's opened. 

I buy a gallon at a time and ingest it and apply it to my hair.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jul 27, 2011)

summerof1990 said:


> Walmart sells aloe vera juice? What area was it in pharmacy or grocery?


 
It's in the Pharmacy area.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 27, 2011)

Aloe juice & Coconut is the best detangler! My only staple.


----------



## EbbonyTx (Jul 27, 2011)

Majestye said:


> Pompous Blue & SmileyNY - SmileyNY you are correct. The expiration date is applicable to unopened containers just like canned goods. Once opened the shelf life is about two weeks refrigerated, and can be less if using a preservative free solution.
> It will begn to yellow and turnbrownish when going bad. It's best to add Vitamin C powder to the mixture (your own or the preservative free store brand) to help it last longer, since it's a natural preservative. You can add lemon juice because of the Vit C in it, but it may dry your hair.
> 
> Your ice cube tray freezing technique is perfect for saving it and using only what you need, and extending the shelf life.



So I Bought My Aloe Vera Gel About 10 Months Ago And Have Been Using It Off And On In A Spritz. I Keep It In The Refrigerator & The Expiration Date Is For 4/12. Does That Two Week Eime Frame Apply For The Gel As Well?


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 27, 2011)

ycj1 said:


> This is exactly why I only use Aloe Vera Gel! It last a lot longer



ycj1 Hi there! Just wondering, does it have the same detangling properties as AVJ?


----------



## Bnster (Jul 27, 2011)

I have an expired AVJ in the fridge I just use it for my hair.  I don't see any problems doing that with it. Anybody see an issue with using expired AVJ on your hair?


----------



## Lucia (Jul 27, 2011)

Bnster said:


> I have an expired AVJ in the fridge I just use it for my hair.  I don't see any problems doing that with it. Anybody see an issue with using expired AVJ on your hair?



I guess its ok  as long as u don't drink it.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 27, 2011)

ycj1 said:


> This is exactly why I only use Aloe Vera Gel! It last a lot longer



@ycj1 and other ladies that use aloe vera gel. I have been using this under QB Burdock root for twist. I put the gel in my hair at least 4x a week maybe more while co-washing 2x a week. Do you think I can get protein over load from the gel or any other mishaps?

ETA:
againstallodds yes it detangles the same for me. I like the gel better because of the texture. I get the gallon from GNC for $15.00. I also use it in my protein shakes. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=25293


----------



## missdemi (Jul 27, 2011)

has anybody tried drinking aloe vera juice. I heard it is a really good detox and could make your hair grow...


----------



## syze6 (Jul 28, 2011)

So do you mix the juice with your conditioner or alone on the hair. Is this after a shampoo or part of a conditioner wash? I want to try it but I don't want hard hair.


----------



## joyous (Jul 28, 2011)

I use aloe vera gel according to Chicoro's prepoo, the best detangler ever.


----------



## Majestye (Jul 28, 2011)

EbbonyTx said:


> So I Bought My Aloe Vera Gel About 10 Months Ago And Have Been Using It Off And On In A Spritz. I Keep It In The Refrigerator & The Expiration Date Is For 4/12. Does That Two Week Eime Frame Apply For The Gel As Well?



If it's a true gel and it has  stabilizers in it, it should be fine.    Gel and juice are sometimes interchanged incorrectly.  Check the ingredients to see if there is anything else in it.  Watch the color and scent of it, if it's brown or smells then it's time to toss it.  Granted you are not ingesting it, but like our makeup, there are things we should toss and don't because we don't see the inherent risks.  hth!


Sent from my Xoom using Xoom


----------



## Majestye (Jul 28, 2011)

Pompous Blue said:


> Mine has " Citric acid (pH stabilizer)" added to it. It lasts a LOT longer than two weeks after it's opened.
> 
> I buy a gallon at a time and ingest it and apply it to my hair.



Yep! Citric acid (same as using lemon jiuce) will make the solutions last longer refrigerated.  

Sent from my Xoom using Xoom


----------



## ycj1 (Jul 28, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> @ycj1 and other ladies that use aloe vera gel. I have been using this under QB Burdock root for twist. I put the gel in my hair at least 4x a week maybe more while co-washing 2x a week. Do you think I can get protein over load from the gel or any other mishaps?
> 
> ETA:
> againstallodds yes it detangles the same for me. I like the gel better because of the texture. I get the gallon from GNC for $15.00. I also use it in my protein shakes.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=25293


My hair loves protein but that is my hair! I cannot say or predict yr hair and what it likes but would assume if you moisturize on a regular along with sealing yr ends I can't see a problem.


----------



## ycj1 (Jul 28, 2011)

againstallodds said:


> @ycj1 Hi there! Just wondering, does it have the same detangling properties as AVJ?


No science geek, but from my experienc with the gel it does better on my hair than the juice ever did. I tried the kimmaytube lv-in and hated it on my hair along with the kkknot today and it did nothing but using the gel after I wash along with concentrating as well on my ends my hair is so silky and smooth all the way down to the very ends. But I also use a moisturizing lv-in like the Honey hair moist. creme and seal with oil/s.
It is definitely a difference, at least on my hair.

As far as detangling, I detangle with my fingers so I can actually feel the difference in my hair as far as knots on the ends and the texture seems more smoother than using a comb.


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 28, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> ETA:
> againstallodds yes it detangles the same for me. I like the gel better because of the texture. I get the gallon from GNC for $15.00. I also use it in my protein shakes.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=25293



hair4romheaven Great, thanks! Now I'm excited to try it out.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 29, 2011)

AVG vs. avg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9koPebsyT68


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been using aloe vera juice as a leave-in for a while now, and I usually spray it on damp or wet hair to help with detangling. Today I saturated my dry hair with aloe + water and then put some coconut oil on top and OMG!!! I was able to detangle my whole head in about 30 minutes!!! My normal detangling time is 2 hours so this is awesome! 

Mind you, I normally go through it 3 times and this time I only did one round, but still. If I could finish the first round in 30 minutes, I'm sure I could do all 3 in under an hour. I'm so happy.


----------

